# Warm Water Plants?



## Tyralamax9121 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm planning on keeping german blue rams and apistogramma in a 55 gallon tank. Many of the articles online give different min-max temperatures for different types of plants. This tank will probably be kept around 82F since these fish require warmer waters.

What plants do well at that temperature? So far I've found anubias, dwarf sag, crypt wendtii and wisteria. Any other suggestions?


----------



## reardons (Nov 4, 2014)

I keep my tank at 82-84 degrees, and have had success with a variety of Swords and Crypts.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

tiger lotus


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

82 is no problem for 99% of all plants. 86 is usually a temperature where things get more complicated. And even then I know discus keepers who can keep 90% of the plants with some extra fertilizer and CO2. My tanks usually don't run higher than 86 for a few months. Last summer one got 90+ for two weeks and even then no real problems. A little algae but everything recovered fine. So go ahead and try any plant you like. I bet that if one doesn't work for you the cause is something else

And if you really want a list of warm water plants, Tropica.com has a list and on flowgrow.de you can select a temperature and select plants that way.


----------

